# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  نیاز به نیروی برنامه نویس full-stack  در کالاورزش - کالای ورزشی

## behzadamin12

با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان برنامه نویس 
و تشکر از سایت برنامه نویس

شرکت ورزشی  نیاز به یک برنامه نویس با مشخصات ذیل می باشد.

مسلط به Vue.js
مسلط به Laravel
مسلط به HTML & CSS
آشنایی با SASS یا LESS
آشنایی با Git
دارای حداقل 2 نمونه کار مرتبط با لاراول و vue


شماره تماس :  66920355

با تشکر از تمام دوستان و مدیران سایت برنامه نویس

----------


## ghasemloo

سلام دوست عزیز من این سایتو طراحی کردم و اولین پروژه ام هست در لاراول
https://www.ghazalane.ir
خوشحال میشم با شما همکاری داشته باشم

----------


## taherdesign

آی یادش بخیر . الان سال 97 شده و دیگه کسی از این برنامه نویس ها نمیخواد

----------


## behzadamin12

سلام سایت بیلیارد 9 در زمینه تولید میز بیلیارد با یک cms (نوشته شده با لاراول) ساخته شده یک سری تغییرات احتیاج داره کسانی که آشنایی دارند لطفا اطلاع بدن بررسی شه و کارو به صورت پروژه ای بهشون واگذار کنیم 

ارسال رزومه به ایمیل

info@billiard9.ir

با تشکر

----------


## behzadamin12

با سلام نیاز به برنامه نویس مسلط به لاراول ورژن 5.7 به بالا برای همکاری در سایت جاب تیم دارم

http://jobteam.ir

لطفا کسانی که توانایی بالایی دارند همینجا اعلام کنند ممنون

----------

